# What small truck gets good gas mileage?



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I am looking to get one for running around town for work. No loads to pull or haul. I had a friend that had an older Nissan with a 4 cyl and he said he only got about 20 mpg. I would of thought it would be more than that. I had a 94 s-10 V6 std that gave at least 25 mpg. What are ya'll getting out there?


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a 2005 Toyota tacoma. V6 double cab 2x4. Great truck, but best I got was 20 mpg all highway. Don't even watch the gas gauge if you pull something....


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've talked to a few guys with new little trucks like the Tacoma and Frontiers and such. They are really amazed(and ****** sometimes), that I get almost identical mileages they do in my 04 Dodge 3/4 ton diesel.

Don't believe the hype that diesels are more expensive to maintain either. Oil changes cost more, but they are only required at 7,500 miles, not 3,000 like gas engines are recommended. Fuel filters are all of about $10(for factory fuel systems). That being said, repairing a diesel can get expensive depending on what breaks. 

I just checked my first tank since replacing my injectors(170K miles). With a new set of 120HP injectors, and the 170HP program set at 50%, I'm getting 20 mpg. This particular tank is just me driving back and forth to work from Pearland to Bellaire/Downtown.


You probably won't get that kind of mileage in a new diesel with all the emissions **** on it. That's what i like about my 04. It didn't even have a cat on it when it left the factory. And the $14 safety inspection is nice to.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

45 MPG... AND IT'S A DIESEL! 

1982 VW Rabbit Diesel 

(no, I don't have one..)


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

I know what you mean, I have an 05 Tacoma Crew cab, long bed, 4x4 and get about 17 to 18mpg if I am lucky. It seems more like a standard size truck than a small one. 

My 99 F250 diesel is good but difficult to park in most places I go to. (L O N G Truck). 

I had VW Rabbit when I was in high school, left me stranded everywhere. I kinda have a thing against them now. But it was fun to drive. 

I am leaning toward a light small truck.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have a '04 Ranger 4x4 w/4 liter V6 and I get 18-22 depending how nice I am driving. I have been driving a Ranger since '94. My first was a '94 2.3 liter 4 banger that I got 23-25 mpg but that was back with speed limit was 55. When they switched speed limit to 70 I was averaging about 22 mpg.

But my dad get 18-20 in his '02 F-250 7.3 diesel so for as far as mileage is best with diesel. 

My aunt, mom, brother all have diesel VW and get between 45-50 mpg so it looks like someone needs to be selling a small truck with a diesel. I know Ford sells a Ranger outside the US with a Diesel. I hear the reason they don't do it in US is because it doesn't pass emmission requirements. But of VW can why can Ford or Chevrolet.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

i had a 94 ranger automatic with a 4.0l v6. if i was nice to it i could get 22 on the highway, back and forth to work i averaged about 19-20. i wanted to do a few upgrades to it, but it died instead. small trucks are just not as economical as you would think, maybe with a good set of upgrades, bed cover, smooth exhaust, upgraded filter, intake or throttle body upgrade. extra low air dam to reduce air flow under truck. oh and a 6 speed tranny for crusing down the road.


----------



## Huntin' Fool (Apr 15, 2011)

Look for a Ranger, 3.0 V6 Flex fuel.....2wd. Great mileage and very dependable....if you keep up with maintanence.
my .02 worth


----------



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

*small truck*

What ever you go with, make sure you get the V-6 and not the 4 cylinder. If you ever pull a trailer or boat, most v-6 truck/suvs can handle up to 3000 lbs. I drive a 97 chevy blazer with 4.3 v-6/4x4/5-speed/4.10 gears. I get 17 at 70-80mph, if I go 40-55 21mpg.

Look at an FX4 ranger, the have the beefy 4.0 v6 with overhead cam, which is a torque monster for its size. They can fit 31" tires stock, so offroad/beach would be no problem.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am on my 3rd Ranger and the only reason I get rid of them is because they are total.

'94 Ranger extend cab 2.3 4 cyl 5 speed over 200k no 22-25 mpg any the only thing I did was replaced brakes 3 or 4 times, cluch slave cyl, drive shaft carrier bearing, plugs and wires twice. Got this one in '94 new and drove it until Nov. y2k.

'01 Ranger Edge standard cab 3.0 V-6 (way too much power for such a light truck) 5 speed. If road was wet had to take off in 2nd gear or the tires would spend until 4 gear. I got this one in early '04 with 25k and drive it for 3 years and had over 150k when it was totaled. I really like this truck and just to get around it is hard to beat. Not the great on fuel mileage cause I averaged between 21-23. 

Now I am '04 Ranger extended cab 4x4 with a 4.0 V6 and an auto transmission. I got it used in '07 with 21k miles. Had plenty of power but would like to see a little better mileage cause I only get 18-22. As of this morning it has 197k miles. I have replaced the plugs and wires once, brakes, and front passenegers hub.

Between the first and 2nd ranger I had a '01 F-250 Supercrew with a 5.4 liter. It was a great truck and really enjoyed it. But most of my driving is alone so a Ranger works just fine for me. I put over 200k on the F-150 and ended up have to replace all the coils and had two speak plugs blow out of the cyl heads. 

I don't need to pull much so the Ranger has worked great for me. Most likey I will keep the one I have now unless it is totaled. If there is engine or transmission problems I will most likely just replace them. I have done a little hunting for a diesel engine to replace the current engine if the day ever come that it needs to be replaced. I haven't had much luck but there is always hope.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Problem with repowering a gas motor with a diesel is getting past yearly emissions testing. If you are in a county that does OBDII emissions testing, you can't get the truck inspected. I've heard of several guys that have done re-powers and can't drive them legally because they can't get them inspected.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 2005 silverado extended cab 2wd with the 4.8. I drive to Galveston and Texas City from Friendswood daily and get about 17 and that is driving about 75. when I get on a long haul like when i go to Sonora i will get about 19-20. I still have enough power to pull my boat. I shock a lot of friends and family with my mpg.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

06 Tundra access cab 4.0 V-6/Auto, added small camper(lost about 1mpg); 16-17 around town/ 18-20 hwy. I drive easy around town but run 75-80 on the interstate. I was torn between the V-6 or the small V-8, not sure the six is the way to go considering the new small V-8s get almost the same mileage. If my boat was more than 2-3k Lbs, I would definitely opt for the V-8


----------

